# Help understanding the IEBC



## Sifu (Oct 28, 2015)

I am trying to figure out when and how to use the IEBC.

Does the architect need to identify how he has designed the alterations?  I have one right now that is all over the place.  On the code page he has listed all the codes, including the IEBC, as well as specifically a reference to chapter 34 of the IBC (which is weird because there is no longer any code in chapter 34, we are in the 15's). He does not indicate level of alterations or which of the methods if any he is using out of the IEBC.  Is it our job to figure all that out?  And can he cherry pick from all of the codes or either pick the IBC or IEBC and stick with the provisions of that code?

How would the IEBC address adding bathrooms.  He does not list the previous occupancy classification but does list the new occupancy as a B and an M.  The new occupancy is a design center with sample vignettes as displays, nothing is sold off the shelf like a typical M.   By my assessment the new occupancy is a B.  Not sure what he is trying to accomplish with this assertion except that the existing space has one bathroom and with occ. load of 22 a business requires two bathrooms (one for each gender) but an M would only require a single bathroom. (If using the IBC or IPC).  He specifically references the IBC where he indicates that the business will only employ females and the majority of the customers will by females which I assume is his attempt to justify keeping only the single bathroom.

As you can tell I have not had any experience with this code so I am a little confused.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2015)

Start with Chapter 3 of the IEBC. It scopes that either the prescriptive method or the performance compliance method but not both.

Don't use the IBC unless it sends you there otherwise you'll go crazy.

mtcabin seems to be very familiar with its application and could be of invaluable service.


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2015)

O



			
				Sifu said:
			
		

> I am trying to figure out when and how to use the IEBC.  Does the architect need to identify how he has designed the alterations?  I have one right now that is all over the place.  On the code page he has listed all the codes, including the IEBC, as well as specifically a reference to chapter 34 of the IBC (which is weird because there is no longer any code in chapter 34, we are in the 15's). He does not indicate level of alterations or which of the methods if any he is using out of the IEBC.  Is it our job to figure all that out?  And can he cherry pick from all of the codes or either pick the IBC or IEBC and stick with the provisions of that code?
> 
> How would the IEBC address adding bathrooms.  He does not list the previous occupancy classification but does list the new occupancy as a B and an M.  The new occupancy is a design center with sample vignettes as displays, nothing is sold off the shelf like a typical M.   By my assessment the new occupancy is a B.  Not sure what he is trying to accomplish with this assertion except that the existing space has one bathroom and with occ. load of 22 a business requires two bathrooms (one for each gender) but an M would only require a single bathroom. (If using the IBC or IPC).  He specifically references the IBC where he indicates that the business will only employ females and the majority of the customers will by females which I assume is his attempt to justify keeping only the single bathroom.
> 
> As you can tell I have not had any experience with this code so I am a little confused.


Me either

Not sure how you do plan review, but we type out comments that need to be addressed

First one is to indicate your Ahj is under the 2015 and the project needs to meet that

Second is provide the answer to each of the questions you posted here

Lastly, disclaimer that once above is received, there might be further comments

Send it

Set back and see what you get

We are big into documentation,,,

Not phone calls,,

Not will comply

Than see if you can follow the code with what is submitted


----------



## RLGA (Oct 28, 2015)

The applicant needs to select the method used out of the IEBC.  The IBC is still applicable in most cases when using the IEBC (e.g., new materials must comply with the IBC).  The work area must be identified per IEBC Section 106.2.1, regardless of the method used.  The applicant should also indicate the type or types of work (i.e., repair, alteration, addition, change of occupancy, etc.) and provide the necessary backup to support those decisions, such as:


Description and extent of alteration work (e.g., area of work area vs. total building area), especially if the work area compliance method is used.

Height and area calculations for additions and changes of occupancy.

Type and extent of occupancy changes.

There is so much to consider that it shouldn't be the plans examiner's duty to decipher the applicant's construction documents to determine the applicant's intent.  As cda points out, list your basic questions, and when they respond to those move to the next level of review based on those responses.


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2016)

> The applicant needs to select the method used out of the IEBC. The IBC is still applicable in most cases when using the IEBC (e.g., new materials must comply with the IBC). The work area must be identified per IEBC Section 106.2.1, regardless of the method used. The applicant should also indicate the type or types of work (i.e., repair, alteration, addition, change of occupancy, etc.) and provide the necessary backup to support those decisions, such as:
> Description and extent of alteration work (e.g., area of work area vs. total building area), especially if the work area compliance method is used.
> 
> Height and area calculations for additions and changes of occupancy.
> ...


Is there a so called  cheat sheet out there for the IEBC either the 2012 or 2015??

Thanks


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2016)

They need to present and spell out, level, work area, and all other info so that you can evaluate....


----------

